# Yet another newbie from Texas



## texasjohn (May 10, 2007)

Hello people. My name is John and I'm from Dallas,Texas. I am reviving my old scale modelling hobby after about 20 years, and I am a fan of WWII history. Really nice models here and I hope to learn a lot from folks here!


----------



## Bf109_g (May 10, 2007)

Hi John!

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 10, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (May 10, 2007)

Eh, Howdy. I'm fwom Colerado. Have you ever eat'n at the Big Texan in Amarrillo Texas? I ain't yet. But dis summur, I might be going by there on vacation, so maybe ah will.

I hope ya like da place here. Wold War II planes are thumpin good.


----------



## texasjohn (May 10, 2007)

No, but I've heard about the Big Texan, from my brother-in-law. Now there are several copycats in Dallas too!!


----------



## Njaco (May 10, 2007)

Welcome Texas. I was gonna type a Jersey drawl but it might be redundant.


----------



## mkloby (May 10, 2007)

Welcome, John. Where in Texas are you? I'm at NAS Corpus for a couple more days. I'm detaching tomorrow.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 10, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Matt308 (May 10, 2007)

Soundbreaker Welch? said:


> Eh, Howdy. I'm fwom Colerado. Have you ever eat'n at the Big Texan in Amarrillo Texas? I ain't yet. But dis summur, I might be going by there on vacation, so maybe ah will.
> 
> I hope ya like da place here. Wold War II planes are thumpin good.



 I've been to TX and I have very close friends from TX. And that was the wurst TX drawl in print that I've ever seen.


----------



## trackend (May 11, 2007)

Yo TJ welcome to the site I dont post many pictures of my model aircraft as I may show some of the other guys my superior skills/secrets. 
I specialize in aircraft crashes at least thats what they look like when I've finished them. Last one I nearly completed I managed to invent a frosted canopy for a FW190, very handy if you are shy when going in to attack or you happen to be a naturist pilot (any Ideas how to get a glue print out John)
Fortunately there are some guys on here who produce some fantastic models as well as loads of pictures of the real McCoy which I'm sure must be helpful with detailing.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 11, 2007)

Soundbreaker Welch? said:


> Eh, Howdy. I'm fwom Colerado. Have you ever eat'n at the Big Texan in Amarrillo Texas? I ain't yet. But dis summur, I might be going by there on vacation, so maybe ah will.
> 
> I hope ya like da place here. Wold War II planes are thumpin good.


----------



## Thorlifter (May 11, 2007)

Welcome TJ. I'm from Dallas also.

Awl be rid'n mah horse down yonder to da home spread this eve'nun. Awl meet ya at da waddern hole and order ya up a cold one.

BRRRahahahahaha. Funny how everyone thinks people from Texas all have horses, ranches, and speak with an accent.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 11, 2007)

Well I have an aunt who lives in Texas and she has horses, a ranch and speaks with an accent. Its a German accent though...


----------



## Njaco (May 11, 2007)

Joisey's got da most hoises in da cuntry.... You lookin at me?


----------



## mkloby (May 11, 2007)

Texasjohn - serious question. You guys do have schools here in Texas, right?

I just got off the phone with the power company to close my residential electricity service. By the way - the power industry in good old Texas is a racket of power companies all charging outrageous prices... free market my anus, I'm paying double here per Kwh than in Florida.

The "customer service rep" I spoke to mistyped my name in the confimation email, misspelled Corpus Christi (as Christy), thought August was the tenth month of the year, put it at the 22 of the month even though I said the 6th, thought Pensacola was spelled (pensicola)... good grief...

I'm going to be leaving skid marks from Corpus all the way back to Pensacola.


----------



## Thorlifter (May 11, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Well I have an aunt who lives in Texas and she has horses, a ranch and speaks with an accent. Its a German accent though...



HA HA. That doesn't count Adler!!!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 12, 2007)

I did not think so...


----------



## texasjohn (May 14, 2007)

mkloby said:


> Welcome, John. Where in Texas are you? I'm at NAS Corpus for a couple more days. I'm detaching tomorrow.



Sorry, I've been out for a couple of days! I live in Arlington,TX - a couple of miles from the Ranger Stadium and the new upcoming Dallas Cowboy Stadium, I call it the "Circus Maximus" as huge as the durn thing is!


----------



## texasjohn (May 14, 2007)

Thorlifter said:


> Welcome TJ. I'm from Dallas also.
> 
> Awl be rid'n mah horse down yonder to da home spread this eve'nun. Awl meet ya at da waddern hole and order ya up a cold one.
> 
> BRRRahahahahaha. Funny how everyone thinks people from Texas all have horses, ranches, and speak with an accent.



But we DO don't we??


----------



## texasjohn (May 14, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Well I have an aunt who lives in Texas and she has horses, a ranch and speaks with an accent. Its a German accent though...



Does she live in New Braunfels?


----------



## texasjohn (May 14, 2007)

mkloby said:


> Texasjohn - serious question. You guys do have schools here in Texas, right?
> 
> I just got off the phone with the power company to close my residential electricity service. By the way - the power industry in good old Texas is a racket of power companies all charging outrageous prices... free market my anus, I'm paying double here per Kwh than in Florida.
> 
> ...



I don't use TXU - I use reliant - much cheaper!! You are right though the ba$tard$!!!!


----------



## texasjohn (May 14, 2007)

Thanks very much guys for the warm welcome!! I just KNOW I'm going to make a lot of friends here!!!


----------



## DOUGRD (May 14, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Well I have an aunt who lives in Texas and she has horses, a ranch and speaks with an accent. Its a German accent though...



HEY DerAdler, before the reunification was your aunt in East Texas or West Texas?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 15, 2007)

texasjohn said:


> Does she live in New Braunfels?



Longview


----------



## Heinz (May 17, 2007)

Hey mate welcome,


----------

